# Seidokan vs Shin Do Kan Aikido



## 7starmarc (Mar 24, 2009)

I hope this isn't stirring the pot or anything, but I was wondering what the essential differences between the two are.

I live in Orange County (SoCal), and have access to an Aikido Club (http://www.aikidoinstitute.com/OCBC) which teaches Seidokan and a dojo which teaches Shin Do Kan ( http://www.sensei-p.com)

What are the essential differences between these lineages/styles? All I could find of Seidokan is that it tries to be efficient. The Shin Do Kan site has a claim to more connection to the founder and the Japanese origins, as I understood it.

I haven't visited either, yet, but I am interested in having a bit of background before I do.

Thanks


----------



## 7starmarc (Mar 25, 2009)

I've actually found a couple other candidate dojos I will be looking at, any feedback on these as well?

www.ikazuchi.com

www.shuyokan.com


----------



## morph4me (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't have exerience with any of these styles, except possibly at a seminar with varying styles of aikido, in which case I can't remember. I would suggest that you visit each dojo, take a class, and see which one suits your peronality best, you may find that the differencese are negligible. The instructors at the dojo's may be able to give you more insight. Good luck.


----------



## 7starmarc (Apr 2, 2009)

morph4me said:


> I don't have exerience with any of these styles, except possibly at a seminar with varying styles of aikido, in which case I can't remember. I would suggest that you visit each dojo, take a class, and see which one suits your peronality best, you may find that the differencese are negligible. The instructors at the dojo's may be able to give you more insight. Good luck.



Thanks, the only thing is that, as a novice in Aikido, I am afraid that I will not recognize the differences enough to make an informed decision.


----------



## morph4me (Apr 2, 2009)

The differences may be very subtle, in which case it probably doesn't matter which style you choose, or they may be really obvious, and you're choice will be made based on what you see. The other thing what is the instructors style of teaching, can you learn better from one or the other. You have nothing to lose by visiting each dojo, speaking to the instructor and asking them about the differences, and similarities. You should also understand that, even in the same style, each instructor will have a different focus and way of teaching, that's why I suggested visiting both dojo's. Sorry I can't be any more help


----------

